# Sub forums



## Robert Barnett (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish you had more specific forums for appliances, like rice cooker, mixer, bread machine, pasta machine, juicer, ovens, blenders, etc. I hate having to sort through hundreds of messages looking for the ones about the appliance I am interest in.

Robert


----------



## Selkie (Jul 27, 2011)

You might try using the search function and look for key words.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 27, 2011)

Use the google search function at the top right of the DC page to search for the particular appliance.


----------



## Robert Barnett (Jul 28, 2011)

Not what I am looking for. Returns too many results that have nothing to do with what I am looking for.

Robert


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd just use the closest department store like Walmart and shop online.  I can look at the stats of the various manufacturers, and they often have reviews.  

I can sort the reviews by worst to best and find out what the potential problems are, and make my decision based on their info.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 28, 2011)

While more, specific, forums seems like a good idea in reality it doesn't work as well.  We reevaluate the forum listings from time to time with an eye on streamlining and organization and add, delete, move or combine as we think is needed.

Thank you for your suggestion, we do appreciate hearing these.


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2011)

For every request we get (or at least used to get when I was admin) for more sub forums we would get 20 others asking for less. It is a constant battle to have the site be easy to navigate and easy to find what you are looking for.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 28, 2011)

GB said:


> For every request we get (or at least used to get when I was admin) for more sub forums we would get 20 others asking for less. It is a constant battle to have the site be easy to navigate and easy to find what you are looking for.


 
Heard that. I feel like there is more than enough sub categories. 

If you have questions about a specific appliance and can't find a post about it, start a new thread. Pretty simple.


----------

